# The US Federal Register - The Final Violation of Your Privacy



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2011-05-10/pdf/2011-11299.pdf

Check this out. Many of you are probably aware of this already, but those who are not you should be aware that the US regularly publishes the names of those who renounce US citizenship as a kind of "wall of shame". So if you are renouncing citizenship due to the gross violation of your own privacy and especially that of your non-US family's privacy, the US gets to kick you in the behind one last time...

I have read conflicting information as to whether people on this list are only those who are "covered expatriates" or not, meaning those subject to the exit tax with assets over 2 million US dollars. Anyone know for sure if this list includes everyone or just those in that category?

If that is just including those with over 2 million dollars in assets I think that this is actually a very clever way for the US to publish misleading statistics regarding the number of renunciations and downplay publically the numbers. I imagine that the real number then is most likely nearing 10,000 or more, and will especially grow this year and next before FATCAT comes into effect. 

The more the merrier I say since that will lead to increased media coverage (like the recent Toronto meeting), which will in turn lead to unaware US citizens being informed about the horrors of FATCA and the FBARs, which will then lead to a spiralling pattern or more and more renunciations and (hopefullY) increased international fallout and scrutiny of FATCA...


----------



## 416 (Sep 20, 2011)

Renunciationguide.com points out the many problems with the list.


----------



## 416 (Sep 20, 2011)

DonPomodoro said:


> http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2011-05-10/pdf/2011-11299.pdf
> 
> Check this out. Many of you are probably aware of this already, but those who are not you should be aware that the US regularly publishes the names of those who renounce US citizenship as a kind of "wall of shame"..


An odd list. What are the odds that it worked out to 499 people exactly by chance?


----------



## 416 (Sep 20, 2011)

416 said:


> An odd list. What are the odds that it worked out to 499 people exactly by chance?


Well, maybe. The Q4/10 list had 398 people, and the Q2/11 list has 519 (including the titular crown princess of Greece.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

DonPomodoro said:


> http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2011-05-10/pdf/2011-11299.pdf
> 
> I have read conflicting information as to whether people on this list are only those who are "covered expatriates" or not, meaning those subject to the exit tax with assets over 2 million US dollars. Anyone know for sure if this list includes everyone or just those in that category?
> 
> ...


I don't know *anything* for sure when it comes to this whole debacle but it is also my understanding that the list only includes covered expats and even fails there, to include all in that category.

Let's just hope, we get really lucky and the awakening is in time for the 2012 election.


----------



## 416 (Sep 20, 2011)

nobledreamer said:


> Let's just hope, we get really lucky and the awakening is in time for the 2012 election.


I'm hoping my departure is in time for the 2012 election. That's the part of the problem I can control.


----------



## KalC (Nov 21, 2011)

DonPomodoro said:


> I have read conflicting information as to whether people on this list are only those who are "covered expatriates" or not, meaning those subject to the exit tax with assets over 2 million US dollars. Anyone know for sure if this list includes everyone or just those in that category?
> 
> ...


It includes everyone who expatriates. Clearly very few people would read it. Especially as it grows by leaps and bounds. People are lined up all over the world to expatriate. ironically, the lines to get in are still longer than the lines to get out.


----------

